# My first combi



## budders (May 19, 2013)

I should have taken some close ups


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

budders said:


> I should have taken some close ups


 Hey... you improperly installed the pump! Tose kind of pump must have the shaft in horzn position!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Also.. the air scoop shud be on the inlet side of the system pump (green).. and the feed valve tied into the pipe leading to exp tank..


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Didn't feel like piping the intake outdoors ? And yes, that pump is installed incorrectly.


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

Hey what kind of pump is that cause I didn't realize circ pumps had specific positions that had to be placed. That is good to know!!


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

RJ hit it with scoop and tank wrong location, by the not feel like pulling combustion air from outside baffles me? Even if there was enough air in the basement, your clearances change to opening on your vent, also I see all the time people finishing off rooms in basement and choking out mechanical rooms for air. Just in my opinion it's always better to pull the air from outside, take out all worries of not having enough in the future. Other than that looks like a nice job!!


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Also can't see, do you have a pressure relief on domestic side? If not you should on the hot just before you enter your mixing valvw


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I used to use those Challengers all the time, nice little units


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

some strut would have really made it look nice.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

So what are you gonna do bidders,redo it the way these fine fellers say you need to or are you gonna leave it as you have it????if you piped it from a drawing then you should be able to charge for the repairs,if you designed it yourself then you will have to eat it I guess,but if it is wrong it will need to be piped correctly,don't you agree??


----------



## pianoplumber (Apr 19, 2014)

As far as I know, all pumps should have their shafts horizontal. Also, triangle tube is not going to like that you are drawing combustion air from a basement. Read what the manual says about water softeners and clothes dryers being in the same area.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Circulator shaft needs to be horizontal, The air scoop should be on the system supply outlet on suction side of the system pump, The air scoop is not doing diddly unless you pipe it with 18" of straight pipe on the inlet (air separator would be a better option)..Those Zone valves should be on the supply instead of the return to prevent heat conduction if only one zone is calling, dont see any pressure reliefs?.. Some straps would be nice also..


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

I dont know about other brands but taco states you can have the shaft vertical if the system pressure is above 20psi..


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Plumbworker said:


> I dont know about other brands but taco states you can have the shaft vertical if the system pressure is above 20psi..


NEVER saw/read that...


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> NEVER saw/read that...


http://s3.supplyhouse.com/manuals/1346943382130/79109_PROD_FILE.pdf

read line 1 under installation..


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Plumbworker said:


> I dont know about other brands but taco states you can have the shaft vertical if the system pressure is above 20psi..


 I have read that as well. I didn't concern myself with it too much Bc most boilers I do, the pressure is 12-15 lbs.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

RJ is on the mark on circulator, right in instructions also states about location of expansion tank


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Plumbworker said:


> http://s3.supplyhouse.com/manuals/1346943382130/79109_PROD_FILE.pdf
> 
> read line 1 under installation..


John White had a few too many when he approved this..


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Budders,where are you at?.???


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Tisk Tisk, fixed air gap those temp pex in the riser......:whistling2:


----------

